# Power of sale



## carpintero (Nov 29, 2012)

Can a mortgagor pay out the mortgage after the power of sale process is started?


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, the mortgagor has a right of redemption. But there are time limits and steps that need to be taken, and mostly they need to be able to cure the default. And also needs to be done before a sale has taken place. Suggest the mortgagor also NEEDS legal advise. And fast!

http://www.gowlings.com/resources/PublicationPDFs/Horodyski_Jackson_April08.pdf


----------



## dougbos (Jun 4, 2012)

As was mentioned yes. However court cases have shown that after a buyer has an accepted offer and expectation to close then in all probably the mortgagor cannot successfully payout the mortgage


----------

